# linky



## pinky (Oct 21, 2014)

http://www.abc.net.au/landline/content/2014/s4109955.htm

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Kevin (Oct 21, 2014)

John thank you SOOOO much for posting this! I enjoyed this video like none others that I have in a while.


----------



## pinky (Oct 21, 2014)

Kevin,
It is pretty cool. I can't even imagine being able to do what he does at that age. Or any age for that matter. Amazing!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm already feeling old.....then look at that guy! Thanks for posting this. I have always known that we need to have purpose in our lives, a reason to put our boots on if you will. I will work until I die or can't physically do it anymore. I need purpose in my life. I already can't do things as good as I could when I was younger, but I still do it. Awesome man in that vid and a great story!


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 21, 2014)

Bravo!!!!!


----------



## Johnturner (Oct 21, 2014)

That was a great post - Thanks!


----------



## justallan (Oct 22, 2014)

That was a great video. Thanks for sharing it.
Why can't we have more of these stories on TV and less of what we have?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Oct 22, 2014)

justallan said:


> That was a great video. Thanks for sharing it.
> Why can't we have more of these stories on TV and less of what we have?


Allan you already know the reason, cl

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Oct 22, 2014)

Awesome video John thanks for sharing


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 22, 2014)

WOW! I hope someone is keeping track of what all the levers and handles do. That's something that belongs in a museum once he finally hangs it up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Oct 22, 2014)

AWESOME video! Probably the best, or at least one of the best, videos I've seen in a while! Thanks for sharing the link with us!


----------



## SENC (Oct 22, 2014)

This was an awesome video, thank you so much for posting it. He is one crafty old dude... hell, he could be 's son!


----------



## David Van Asperen (Oct 29, 2014)

Awesome , very inspiring. No way that mis-mash of parts could possibly work ,but it seems to perform ,Maybe I should just say that there is no way that I could make that work. Mad Max for certain
Dave


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 30, 2014)

So I took my boots off, took my sock off and me toe fell out!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

